# Amazon reportedly launching free, ad-supported video streaming service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Amazon reportedly launching free, ad-supported video streaming service*

(engadget.com) - Amazon is set to launch a free, ad-supported video service separate from its $99 Prime Instant Video offering, according to the New York Post. In case you're having deja vu, the WSJ reported exactly the same thing back in March and Amazon firmly denied it. However, the Post confidently said that the offering is now a definite "go." One of its sources for the rumor is a potential advertiser, which said Amazon would unveil the service in order to increase its video share against arch-rival Netflix -- and ultimately tempt users into Prime memberships....

Full Story Here


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

People will complain about the ads... they will like free, but complain about ads that pay for the service and allow them to be free... and then they will at some point charge for an optional commercial-free version... and then people will say "yay" and switch to that... and the ad-version will slowly go away... and then people will complain they don't like having to pay so much.

Lather, rinse repeat


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Depends if you can skip them somehow, or at least let the program buffer, then spin back and use it the same way I now use the Dish DVR.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I think you are dreaming! 

While someone may make a hack that could do those things, you can bet that Amazon isn't going to offer those trick plays on ad-supported free service. What would be the point of having it if they did?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

So it would be very similar to what Sony Pictures Entertainment has done with their online video streaming site Crackle. The difference of course is Crackle does not offer a paid version currently.

Please remember to keep in mind where the original source is coming from .... New York Post 


> According to a survey conducted by Pace University in 2004, the Post was rated the least-credible major news outlet in New York, and the only news outlet to receive more responses calling it "not credible" than credible (44% not credible to 39% credible). http://appserv.pace.edu/emplibrary/pace_poll_061604.pdf


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You know, a couple of ads at the beginning (ads at the end wouldn't get watched) wouldn't be so bad if the REST of the show were commercial-free. Me? I'd opt to pay for no commercials - but people who can't afford that option might enjoy being able to watch a show without 5 interruptions of over 4 minutes each for commercials.


----------

